# Had to post this!!



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Who is gonna be the one!?!? Come on ... you know you WANT to!!!!:ss

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Pre-Embarg...ryZ11673QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice find! Anyone interested in a split?


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

oh geez. any gamblers in the audience?


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Nice find! Anyone interested in a split?


Hmmm....I'm sure there's someone out there who would split it with you Patrick.:r:r Oh, and I don't mean me either!! I prefer to buy my Dog Rockets at the Quik Stop even if they don't come with as pretty bands.:tu I save on shipping that way.:ss


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

too late I already bought them


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

hova45 said:


> too late I already bought them


liar, liar, pants on fire!!


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

*Some people have suggested that the contents/box can be re-hydrated if felt neccessary by a future owner. I'll leave that up to the potential winner of the auction to do so on their own accord if needed.*

:chk


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

If only they had a glass top....


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

Spect said:


> If only they had a glass top....


what !!! ahh ahh I thought those glass tops were TOP notch smokes  ......


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

decesaro said:


> what !!! ahh ahh I thought those glass tops were TOP notch smokes  ......


They are, with a glass top you can see the quality.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

*"In additon, the product in question is the "box" not the contents."*

Er...


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

Spect said:


> If only they had a glass top....


I've Been looking for some of those Glass top Boxes . I hear there really Good .:r


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

here's my favorite line: 1500 dollars for a box of cigars, but........

"Opening the box at this point will only take away from the overall collectible value" :r

please tell me there arent people who would buy this.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Dgar said:


> here's my favorite line: 1500 dollars for a box of cigars, but........
> 
> "Opening the box at this point will only take away from the overall collectible value" :r
> 
> please tell me there arent people who would buy this.


Yes and I am sure it will sell. Crazy thing is if the cigars are smoke able certain cigar clubs can buy these and still make money on them. Cutters in Charlotte has PE cigars for over $100 a stick. Cutters is a club the ball players and racing guys hang out at. MJ has a locker there.


----------



## Coyote7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hollywood said:


> Who is gonna be the one!?!? Come on ... you know you WANT to!!!!:ss
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Pre-Embarg...ryZ11673QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Good lord man!! Thats just nuts:hn


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

FlyerFanX said:


> *Some people have suggested that the contents/box can be re-hydrated if felt neccessary by a future owner. I'll leave that up to the potential winner of the auction to do so on their own accord if needed.*
> 
> :chk


o

Man I gotta bookmark this auction. I wonder which dumbass will buy these!

ATL


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> o
> 
> Man I gotta bookmark this auction. I wonder which dumbass will buy these!
> 
> ATL


Hey, who are you callin a dumbass? :ss

Looks like 6 dumbasses are bidding already.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

When selling on Ebay you have to state that the Cigars are not consumable...collectible...valuable...whatever. It has to be the packaging, the box, the bands..anything but the actual cigars. 

Now, I'm no expert in cigars of this era (or cubans in general)...so there is no for me to tell if these are legit. Maybe some of the more knowable gorillas can chime in (not that I could afford these anyways..LOL).


----------



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

This is an interesting auction. The main concern for me is that they've probably been sitting in a closet where the humidity was probably 50% and the temperature around 75-79 degrees. Due to time wouldn't you think that they're not smokable anymore? I'd think its not possible to 'save' them by rehydrating them. Nonetheless I think its always cool to see a pre-embargo box of a big-time name like Por Larranaga.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Can't believe it's up to over $200 already...


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I wonder what Pepin would say to this one?? Maybe we should ask "Blueface" what his dad would say? Not that it matters. But that is big bucks for a bunch of dried out leaves *Stored in a Humidor the first twenty years!!!:chk


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Bruin7 said:


> This is an interesting auction. The main concern for me is that they've probably been sitting in a closet where the humidity was probably 50% and the temperature around 75-79 degrees. Due to time wouldn't you think that they're not smokable anymore? I'd think its not possible to 'save' them by rehydrating them. Nonetheless I think its always cool to see a pre-embargo box of a big-time name like Por Larranaga.


Yeah, it looks like there is some water damage to the top of the box in one of the pics. One would have to assume that these were not smokable, and consider themselves lucky if they end up to be worth the massive outlay of cash.

Who knows? it might end up being a box full of beetles and shreds?


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

It says the the box was stored during the first twenty years in a Hummidor [sic].

By my math, that puts this box on a shelf for the last 27 years. Something tells me that these are as dry as a nun's gusset during a wind storm in the middle of the Sahara.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

BobbyRitz said:


> Something tells me that these are as dry as a nun's gusset during a wind storm in the middle of the Sahara.


:r:r:r

Good one, Rob!!!


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd be very scared if I spent all that money on a box of cigars that turn out to be nothing more than filler. That said the box does date back to the glory days of Por Larranga and very tempting.


----------



## shiek49er (Sep 21, 2007)

that would be like opening an ancient egyptian tomb. nothing but dust


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I would think anything around the price of a PL Lonsdale is the right price. If it's still in a decent smokeable condition, you got yourself a pre embargo Habanos for the price of the current production. If not, they are not really worse than a fake or a plugged box of cigars.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Price is at $356... surely somebody here can beat that.:chk


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

RJT said:


> Yes and I am sure it will sell. Crazy thing is if the cigars are smoke able certain cigar clubs can buy these and still make money on them. Cutters in Charlotte has PE cigars for over $100 a stick. Cutters is a club the ball players and racing guys hang out at. MJ has a locker there.


Nice place but I think I saw BTL's in there for 75 a stick!


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Made the year in which I was born. And I've seen the shrivel-up, dry-up factor...errr...uhhh..never mind...


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

BarneyBandMan said:


> Made the year in which I was born. And I've seen the shrivel-up, dry-up factor...errr...uhhh..never mind...


:r Wait... why am I laughing?
Oh... that's not me... it was my WIFE laughing. :hn


----------

